# Holiday weekend hogs



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I hunted my lease in Santa Fe Sat night and stuck a small boar using my new feeder light. He might of went 75lbs. Then last night I took my kid out to the deer lease and we decided to sling some lead at them. Anyways we climbed in the stand around 6 and by 6:15 we had a small boar on the ground. He probably went around 115lbs.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

More with air in 'em. Good job.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

WTG......That boy looks very happy....


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Good going, love to see the little ones out there having fun. We were at our family place in E.Texas, I tried my best every morning and evening over the weekend. The grandson got to come with me Sunday morning. There is one big one there that rubs the bottom of my feeder which is 3" high, that I have been really trying to get with my bow. Slipped a stand in the marsh Friday morning, and when I finally saw it, it was too dark to get the pins on it. Did manage this one two weeks ago though for my first hog with a bow.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

You are stackin'em up out there. Great work. Cool to see your son with you as well!!


----------

